# My Cattleya bowringiana var. coerulea



## nikv (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi!

I walked into my greenhouse this morning and discovered that the flowers on my Cattleya bowringiana var. coerulea have fully opened. I snapped a few pictures with my digital camera. My camera is going out on me so the colors (particularly the greens) aren't quite right. 

















I realize this orchid is no longer considered a Cattleya, but I'm behind the times on all the name changes.

By the way, this is an orchid that I purchased from Tropical Orchid Farm in Maui a few years ago. It blooms for me reliably each Fall.

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## Candace (Oct 17, 2008)

Bet that smells nice.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2008)

Welcome to my world! 



nikv said:


> My camera is going out on me so the colors (particularly the greens) aren't quite right.



You and a lot of us buddy! Nice colors though; thanx for posting. 


nikv said:


> I realize this orchid is no longer considered a Cattleya, but I'm behind the times on all the name changes.
> Nik


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 17, 2008)

Love that blue.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 17, 2008)

That's a beauty! :clap:


----------



## Kevin (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice! Do you have a pic of the whole plant? How big is it?


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 18, 2008)

very nice shape, and fine coerulea blue!!! Jean


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 18, 2008)

NICE...I should check mine to see if it's spiking!


----------



## nikv (Oct 18, 2008)

Kevin,

Here is a photo that I snapped today. It's in a 10-inch pot hanging in my greenhouse. The grows are getting taller and taller. This particular one is about 24 inches tall.






Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow! That is some plant!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks! Is the next growth in sheath too? Looks like it from here.


----------



## nikv (Oct 18, 2008)

Kevin,

Thanks for mentioning the second sheath. I went out to the greenhouse to check and sure enough, there's a second sheath with buds ready to burst through. Thanks for noticing!!! :rollhappy:


----------



## Kevin (Oct 18, 2008)

Glad I could be of help.


----------

